# Tv Code For 50 Inch Maxent Plasma



## JACKTRIP (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone know the tv code for a 50 inch maxent plasma
sold from best buy in 2006


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't know if they will work, but here are the Maxent codes from the RC64 user's guide.

10762
11211
11755
11757

Remember, once you find the right code for the tv, you still have to program the tv input button. To do that, you use the same steps to program and enter 960 for the code.


----------



## JACKTRIP (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you TigersFanJJ first code worked right away!
I LOVE THIS BOARD!


----------

